# Antler pipes



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I have seen a few nice pipes made from antlers. I bought one years ago that had a nice eagle carved into it. I wanted to have a try. I have asked on the forum in the past for links and such. I didn't get much beyond the danger of the dust from the tooling. 
Last week I was given some antlers. I set up a fan to cary away the dust and went at it. To my suprise I made a very nice pipe on the first try. My friend saw it and wanted one. I made one for him. He showed it to other friends. So far I have made ten pipes. I do belive I could make a few bucks with this. I am still looking for links or how to information on antler carving antlers and pipe making. However, on the job training works well too.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Have you checked "Woodcarving" sites? Seems you'd be using the same type of tools, you might get some help there.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

antler carving is a bit like woodcarving..as to deciding what to carve, how to follow the curves, etc. antler is a great deal harder, so if you use a rotary tool, you'll want to use a better bit The steel bits used for wood work well. polishing is easy. simply buffing with a wheel works well. you can add a carnuba or beeswax for a sealing shine.

If you want more traditional methods of carving, using GOOD quality carving tools, or engraving tools for more detail, work very well. 

i've done buttons and such. they're durable...but brittle under the right conditions. well..the WRONG conditions, if you know what I mean  antler is a good source of food for wild critters, so you'll want to keep the antler products safe. 

for antler carving techniques, try looking for buckskinner sites. or knife handles. lots of antlers get turned in to knife handles.

as to pipe making. I've seen pipes in a lot of sizes...but they all have a similar inside. place to tamp in the tobacco, and a long small diameter tube going from the tobacco to the mouth. I'd probably follow the way the antler curves for the stem of the pipe. Or cutting off pieces to drill out the stem, then attaching it, like a good chair leg, to the bowl of the pipe. that's often how meershaum pipes are made. (boy, did I massacre the spelling on meershaum). Making a pipe "take downable" would be good for storing or carrying around...the stem wouldn't break off.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.bonecarver.com/

Try the guy on this site. I know him, he's friendly and helpful, and does beautiful work!


----------

